
Show HN: Nomad House Retreats – Retreats with other like minded digital nomads - atudoute
https://nomadhouse.io/?ref=producthunt
======
cskelly
Cool idea. The design looks off on mobile.

~~~
atudoute
Thanks, we are working on that part ;)

